# adaptador centerlock para rotores de 6 tornillos?



## ratmac (Jun 13, 2008)

alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir adaptadores centerlock para rotores de 6 tornillos?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Checate con cualquiera que venda Magura... 

Crossmountain
Mar Egeo 1306
MX 44620 Guadalajara
Phone: 005-233-38177698

Entiendo que tienes una masa centerlock y quieres poner un rotor de 6 tornillos... porque al reves no se puede porque el circulo de barrenos del IS es mas grande que el diametro del centerlock. Creo que ya lo sabes, pero nomas por no dejar.


----------



## ratmac (Jun 13, 2008)

exactamente warp compre unas mazas shimano y los frenos de la bici son hayes. tambien compre los rotores xt centerlock pero estos pegan en los calipers. asi que ahora tengo dos opciones comprar otros frenos o comprar los adaptadores. por ahora seran los adaptadores y mas delante los frenos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

corrección a los datos de Crossmountain:
Aztecas 1161 Col. Terrazas Monraz
Guad. Jal. México CP 44670
Tel.(33)3817 7702


----------



## ratmac (Jun 13, 2008)

gracias


----------

